# Command & Conquer Gold movies.mix (deutsch)



## MnC45 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

ich suche die deutsche movies.mix Datei für command & conquer gold. Habe momentan nur die englische Version, würde aber gerne auch die Deutsche/Französische haben.
Google spuckte dazu leider keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse aus. Hoffe es kann mir wer weiterhelfen.


----------



## debalz (12. Juni 2014)

vielleicht hier
Command & Conquer - Download - heise online


----------



## MnC45 (12. Juni 2014)

Mir wärs halt lieber nur das File (DE/FR) zum runterladen und nicht das komplette Spiel. Aber wenns sonst nicht geht...


----------

